# Veeral Strikes!



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Big THANK YOU to Veeral for this awesome bomb!

I just wanted to try an Anejo for the first time and this is what I get!

You guys are an amazing bunch of people on here.

Veeral, this is a bomb I will never forget!










Jim


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

Yoinks, Them some sexy looking Cigars. Enjoy those bad boys


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Puff really needs to learn math....nowhere else in the world does 1 = 5 except here!

Nice hit Veeral


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea no kidding! And the thing is, funds are tight, and these cigars are smokes I normally would never be able to smoke, which makes this hit that much more special!

Still in shock over this one 

Jim


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That's how this clown rolls!

Decimates everyone


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Ray.

Jim, you paid for them fair and square!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

The Anejo is a special treat for sure. Nice subtle raisin nuances with plenty of smoke! 
The other sticks arent to shabby either :wink: 

Great Hit V!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Thanks Ray.
> 
> Jim, you paid for them fair and square!


LOL, I dont know about all that :hat:


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice. BOTL here never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Some top of the line sticks there! Nice!


----------



## christian1971 (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow!!! Your'e right people on this forum are incredibly kind. I have never been bombed before, but those would sure be the kind of cigars I'd like to get hit with. You will enjoy them even more knowing they come from someone who cares


----------



## ramanujan (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice, have fun with them sticks!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice job Veeral, enjoy those Stogie!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Excellent job Veeral! Always sending great samplers of quality sticks out to BOTLs, enjoy that Shark and Opus Stogie!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Which Tatuaje is that by the way?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Tatuaje havana vi


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

LOVE the Master Blends 3, definitely a underrated smoke that isn't talked a whole lot about...

Veeral, you're a generous guy, :thumb: to you!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

You got hit with great cigars Jim. Hope you enjoy them.

Great job Veeral.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Tell me About it John, I'm still in shock!

Can't wait to set flame to one of these badboys!

Jim


----------

